# John Piper's last official sermon



## lynnie (Jan 6, 2013)

Piper Denounces Prosperity Preachers, Playful Worship in Last Sermon

Sorrowful Yet Always Rejoicing - Desiring God ( sermon text)


I found it fascinating to see what Piper chose to officially end 32 years of preaching with. 

A truly great preacher whose influence on the Reformed Community has been enormous. We may be facing much harder times ahead in this nation, and this parting word is perhaps exactly what we need. I know I need it!!

God bless John as he retires. May his devoted intercession for the church be like that of Elijah. May he live to see the rain of revival.


----------



## kodos (Jan 6, 2013)

I do disagree with John Piper on a number of items, but I cannot help but see that he is a man who has spent his life passionately devoted to the service of his God. May he be richly blessed for being the gateway to Reformed Theology for a good number of people, and if nothing else making the Doctrines of Grace accessible to a large number of ex-Arminians like many of my good friends.

Thanks be to God for faithful preachers like John Piper who serve the body of Christ well. I do not doubt that he'll hear, "well done, good and faithful servant" on that Day.


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 6, 2013)

The very reason I am now of the reformed persuasion is because God used John Piper to preach Romans 9 to me during a time in my life when I was ready to receive it. Piper has been my gateway to reformed theology.


----------



## Zach (Jan 6, 2013)

Piper was also hugely influential in my earliest stages as a Christian. God bless him. I will probably listen to this on a morning walk sometime this week. Thanks for sharing, Lynnie.


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 6, 2013)

It has become more clear how God has used Mr. Piper to establish a godly legacy that has challenged God's people, in the reformed church and outside of it, in their materialism and undue affections for the things of the world.

It all boils down to loving things God has created or gives more than loving and wanting the God who gave them.

I'm not sure what retirement means for the Christian, but I am grateful for what God has done through him and will continue to do in this next season.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 6, 2013)

kodos said:


> I do disagree with John Piper on a number of items, but I cannot help but see that he is a man who has spent his life passionately devoted to the service of his God. May he be richly blessed for being the gateway to Reformed Theology for a good number of people, and if nothing else making the Doctrines of Grace accessible to a large number of ex-Arminians like many of my good friends.


----------

